# How far south do I need to drive to find some snook?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

60 minutes south.
Launch at the State Park.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Come here, i'll put you on some linesiders


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Head south to Cocoa Beach 1000 Islands or south of 520 and fish the docks.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I found a place on google called grand canal at the end of banana river dr loaded with docks. Ever fish that area


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

> I found a place on google called grand canal at the end of banana river dr loaded with docks. Ever fish that area


Just fish the South Piers/Docks of the Port. TONS of Snook!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Still waiting on the snook pics CS? How did your adventure go???


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

We launched at Shepard park, by the time we got down there it was completely dark. I wanted to get down with some light left so I could get an idea of what the area looked like. So we ended up not venturing far, and there also didn't seem to be much current but we did manage one fish each on fly so I guess it wasn't a total bust..


----------

